# Rare Schwinn Sprocket !



## 2jakes (Oct 29, 2012)

Anybody know which Schwinn bicycle this sprocket went on originally ?

Has  A S & CO.  ( ½" pitch ).  Value   







[/IMG] 

I installed it on a Schwinn Phantom frame. It's not correct or original to that Schwinn model but
I like the way it looks


----------



## Aerostrut (Oct 30, 2012)

Those sprockets were on skinny tire bikes.  Prewar and wartime I think.  I bet it does look cool on the Phantom.  Don't know the value.  Gary


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 30, 2012)

I had a Schwinn New World with one on it.


----------



## rhenning (Oct 30, 2012)

They were used on lightweights and came as both one piece crank versions and cottered crank versions.  Here is the cottered crank version on my prewar New World.  Worth is what you can get for it but I paid $75 for the whole bike.  Roger


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2012)

..yup, same on my pre-war New World.....


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 30, 2012)

*Schwinn Sprocket*



rideahiggins said:


> I had a Schwinn New World with one on it.




Schwinn New World.  
A 1940s bike


----------



## jpromo (Oct 31, 2012)

The New World was produced under that name from '38 until '51-ish when the Traveler took over as the lightweight model of choice.


----------



## WVHotWheeler (Nov 3, 2012)

I would like to buy one of these sprockets if anyone has one they would like to sell,Thanks Kenneth.


----------

